# YB-49 markings.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can someone give me a good scan of AMT's YB-49 Flying Wing decal sheet.Recently I purchased one on E-BAY,but without decals.My guess would be that these are ordinary Air Force markings that could probably be purchased in general decal sheets available on the market.Thank you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't have the kit, but there are plently of pictures of the plane on line:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=YB-49&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks.Very interesting web site,although I will have to find a better source for the YB-49 markings.


----------

